# Need help,about ready to quit



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

"TA",
Take a deep breath and check this out:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1675022

I found a lot of wisdom in this some years ago that helped me exorcise the demons. It is still after several years the best dialog that I have read on target panic / re-training. Take the time to print it out and really read it. I think it will provide you with some tools that will help you. I suffered from exactly what you are dealing with and I was able to treat myself. It will take a huge effort on your part. I feel ya brother. Good luck!

SpotShy


----------



## TEZ (Jan 16, 2010)

Dont give up i have days wen i have all on to hit the targetukey:and i feel like giving up but on other days wen everything comes right it is all worth it .i will never be a champion i just love the sport for wat it is .


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I had a bad case of freezing low at one point. I know what caused my problem.
Your freezing may be caused by something completely different.
We need some answers in order to help.

How do you aim... 
Focus on the pin? 
With focus on the spot you want to hit? 
Or does your focus alternate between the pin and the spot?
How much pin movement do you get when aiming?
Does the shot take you completely by surprize? 
How is your followthrough? 
Have you ever stopped shooting for accuracy/score and concentrated on bettering one aspect of your shot on a blank bale? 

The reason I'm asking this stuff is... there just about has to be something faulty built into the foundation of your form, your shot sequence, or both of them and that is *allowing* you to freeze under the target. Find what it is and you will be able to work it out.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Sounds familiar. As I state on my site (link below), a lot of ex-archers get to be that way due to TP. But there's really no good reason to let it happen to you! There is help available ....vvvv


----------



## bigdog11 (Jun 17, 2005)

I used to have the same problem ,and said ,Uhhhhh I have target Panic ! Why do I start at the center and then hang low or out the bottom of the x,, AND,, Someone said ,let someone take a picture of you ,I'll bet your rear shoulder is high at anchor, not level with the front shoulder,( could be set up to anchor) or draw Lenght to short. Try a little longer draw and when you draw back get that rear blade down and come up to your face anchor,also make sure you dont have to much front or mass weight,get the weight balenced front to rear. It DID fix my problem.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi , ill say this get some pro . help fast not from a friend or wanna be coach......and a hinge release will not CURE T.P alone......it takes a min . of 21 days for the mind to except the shot seq. changes and another 21 for the bridge. i always say plan on 30 days for each...hard work ,and...... no shooting anything else while in training.the mind is a real piece of art work, there are no two the same. dont read anything on the subject.....you will catch the disease.i have seen many top guns who just read a book on the matter, and guess what...yeap they got T.P just from putting things in the mind from a book, or mag..... so write down your goals. follow your shot seq.and only shoot perfect arrows.


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

Holding low is likely an issue with setup rather then target panic, tho holding low may well cause some TP I doubt thats the real issue just an side effect.
Id say try 1 of 2 things, , change peep height, small incriments, see if that helps the holding low issue, also try draw length adjustments, again small, 1/8-1/4 @ a time, you'll find it, and then you can shoot without putting the TP pressure on your self!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi, archerta i dont want to see you quit the sport, ill offer my service to you, free. just pm me.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Been there, done that, got the t-shirt.


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

hinge releases don't cure tp...they just let you go around it. i've been shooting one for 20 years, and i know if i ever try to shoot a trigger, it's still there. that said, when i changed over to a stan, my tp was gone instantly. developing technique takes time....a lot of time. the freezing problem should have gone???


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Lower to draw weight a bunch....to the point that it's super easy to draw your bow. Practice with that weight and increase it slowly over time.


----------

